# Piles etc



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

I went to see GP this week with usual 3rd tri ailments and a couple of confusing issues have no arisen...

He prescribed me Ultraproct for the lush piles I have got - leaflet says a caution for pregnancy which concerns me. You guys know anything about this? I've put a call in for GP to call me about it but he must be busy as no call as yet. Please let me know if this is safe to use or not. If not what is the alternative?

He prescribed Fybogel & Lactulose to aid the constipation I am suffering due to the iron tablets I've just been put on. 
Now Fybogel contains aspartame which I am not keen on - I have read many an article about the cancer causing affects of aspartame and avoid it at all costs in the rest of my diet, I much rather use limited amounts of sugar which is much safer surely?! I hope to get away with using just the lactulose but if I did need more assistance do you know of a safe alternative to Fybogel that doesn't have aspartame in it?
Ditto for the Peptac he prescribed for the indigestion - aspartame is everywhere! Is gaviscon OK to take?

Thanks everso much in advance of your help with this. Apologies if this is one for the GP only - let me know.

Love Charlie xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

poor you!!

I have not come across ultraproct personally and tend to suggest anusol for my ladies, i would think it would be safe but why dont you phone the pharmacist for advice as they are the best ones to ask....

Stick to the lactulose and just use fybogel if you start to struggle.  Try and prevent it getting to that stage by addressing the diet and increase fluid intake, especially water.

Gaviscon is fine, as is Rennies etc...Peptac is just cheaper to prescribe on px!!

Hope that helps

Jan


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks Jan! That makes sense.

Cheers for your help.

Charlie xxx


----------

